# Athens Archery now at Scott and Son Archery!



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Very Nice......

I think you will be very happy with that decision.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

crumbe said:


> Very Nice......
> 
> I think you will be very happy with that decision.


Thanks!


I forgot to mention earlier as a special offer for March and April in honor of picking up the Athens line we will be offering a FREE set of Vapor Trail strings with your purchase! You pick the colors you want for your new bow and we will intstall and tune it free of charge. You will also get the factory strings packaged up for you as well so you have a high quality set of backup strings for your bow. Just our way of saying thanks for your business!

Scott


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

WOW!!!

Now that is awesome...

Anyone that has never dealt this these guys...I would like to say they are great. I have bought from them and never had any problems...and was happy with the product and service!!


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, awesome deal there Scott.

Let me just say that i have dealt with Scott on online order as well as face to face on a bow purchase in the past. He was very knowledgable and excellent to deal with and went above and beyond to make sure my purchase/order was correct and exactly the way I wanted it. A+ customer service in my book.

Anybody interested in an Athens bow and is within his area should really give Scott a call. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks crumbe and MAG00 for the kind words, I appreciate it. Let me know if there is ever anything I can do for you. 

Scott


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

PM's returned. Thanks for the interest guys!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

congrats. you now have one of the top bows on the market to sell.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

BOHO said:


> congrats. you now have one of the top bows on the market to sell.


Thanks bud! I think I made a great choice going with them too. :thumbs_up


----------



## rmerso (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats, You Picked THE BEST.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

rmerso said:


> Congrats, You Picked THE BEST.


Just found out I have my first Exceed on the way, can't wait to put a few arrows through it. :thumbs_up


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Bump.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Po_Boy said:


> Just found out I have my first Exceed on the way, can't wait to put a few arrows through it. :thumbs_up


Uh oh! Things are changing for ya! Congrats on the Athens line-up and just wait until you shoot that Exceed.:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ttt..


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

bump. thanks for all your help.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

congrats on the Great bow line. Congrats again.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

I appreciate it! All PM's have been returned!


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Lunch bump


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

PM's have been returned.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Monday bump. :thumb:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

All PM's returned.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Bump


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

bump for you Scott!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bump for you Scott.


----------

